# TCS & IBM Reference Letter



## vanithav (Aug 10, 2019)

Has anyone received HR reference letter from TCS or IBM recently? 2019


----------



## arky2018 (Jul 15, 2018)

vanithav said:


> Has anyone received HR reference letter from TCS or IBM recently? 2019



For TCS you need to send email to [email protected] with below detail :

Name : 
Employee Id : 
Employee From xxxx to xxxx 
Designation at the time of leaving : 
Last Manager : 
Current Residence Address
Date of Joining - (this will be as per TCS records) 
• Date of Release - (this will be as per TCS records) 
• Skill set / Role and Responsibilities in bullet points (Maximum 5 points) -

Contact your last PL/GL in TCS and get an approval on the same in email. Seeking this approval and following up with the PL / GL will need to be managed at your end. 

Incase the supervisor is not active in the company; you can take the approvals from your GL/ BRM whose grade is higher than your grade and he/ she should be active in the company. 

For IBM 

send email to [email protected] with draft in word format mentioning job responsibilities in bullet points.
provide them your reporting manager/project manager /up-line manager email ids so as to get the required approvals.
Post approvals received from respective managers is when the letters will be issued.

Please share copy of the previous experience letter issued to you post your full and final settlement.

Thanks,


----------



## vanithav (Aug 10, 2019)

arky2018 said:


> vanithav said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone received HR reference letter from TCS or IBM recently? 2019
> ...


 Thank you


----------



## vanithav (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi, Thanks for your letter on my post regarding IBM and TCS reference letter. For IBM, if my managers are not active in organisation (I was there 10 years back), can I give any senior person who can endorse? Any idea if they check direct reporting line?
Thanks


----------



## sailaja04 (Jul 2, 2019)

vanithav said:


> Hi, Thanks for your letter on my post regarding IBM and TCS reference letter. For IBM, if my managers are not active in organisation (I was there 10 years back), can I give any senior person who can endorse? Any idea if they check direct reporting line?
> Thanks


G'day,

I have recently got my R&R from IBM and there's a change in process, you can fill in your R&R request from in the below mentioned portal and get your "Reporting Manager / Functional Manager / Project Manager / Second Line Manger / HR Partner" to sign it off, It's mandatory that signing person should be an IBM employee, You can get a senior person sign off provided he's\her's designation is Manager.

All the best !! Cheers.
******************************************************************
Dear Employee, 

We have a new portal, that will enable you to raise your Detailed Experience Letter request and secure approvals for the same online. 

Please note that Detailed Experience Letter would be issued as an exception and as per a fixed format, post approval from your project or functional manager. 

Only the Job descriptions part of the letter can be customized. Please ensure that you do not mention IBM Confidential Information/ Company Description/Client Details and any qualitative statements. The contents of job description should be precise and crisp narration of the employee’s role while in IBM.

Follow the instructions below to raise the request and route it to your People Manager/Project Lead or Upline Manager during your tenure for verification. Please note that it is mandatory that you hold the short email ID of the approving user handy.

LOGIN INSTRUCTIONS
1) Navigate to https://atldcyz082162.atl.edst.ibm.com/DEL/
2) Provide your Employee ID (6 digit) followed by “744” which is the country code for India (For example, if your employee ID is 123456 then please feed in 123456744 here)
3) Provide your Date of Joining in IBM. You can refer to your IBM Certificate of Employment and please ensure you feed in the date you joined IBM (even in the case of an acquisition/merger)
4) Provide your Date of Leaving, as provided in your IBM Certificate of Employment. 
5) Provide the Captcha Input and Click Login

Once authenticated based on the inputs provided, the system will take you to a Request page. 
The first section of the request page shows the basic information as per our records (Employee ID, Designation, Date of Joining, Date of Leaving, Name)

Verify the details and in case of any discrepancies, do write to [email protected] with valid justification and supporting documents for the change. 

REQUEST DETAILED EXPERIENCE LETTER INFORMATION
1) Ensure you select the correct Employment Type (Full Time/Part Time)
2) Mention the reason why you need this letter for our records
3) Provide your personal email ID where you received your final relieving documents and where you want the copy of the Detailed Experience Letter
4) Provide email ID (IBM IDs) of your People Manager, Project Lead and an Upline or HR Partner for the system to reach out to and get a confirmation on your Job Responsibilities. 
5) In the Job responsibilities section, enter the Job Responsibilities one after the other. For adding a new line, use the “Add Job Responsibility” Button. Please note that each Job responsibility line cannot exceed more than 200 characters (including spaces)
6) At any point, you can Preview the Letter that will be generated in the “Preview Experience Letter” button. 
7) Once you have fed in all the Job responsibilities, please put in your request related comments (will be visible to approving manager) and click on “Submit for Approval”

Once the request is submitted, you can see the status of the same in “Status” tab in the top navigation pane. Please do not write to us for Status updates. In case none of the listed approvers are still available in IBM, you will get a notification from the system requesting for alternate contacts for confirming your Job Roles. You can then navigate back to this tool, go to the “Status” section and Click on the “Clone” option to create a copy of the request and change the Approving contact details and re-submit the request. 

IBM Separations Coordinator


----------



## vanithav (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks a lot


----------



## vanithav (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi, how long does TCS take to revert? I received the procedure from IBM
TCS hasn’t responded. Its been 3 working days


----------



## vanithav (Aug 10, 2019)

sailaja04 said:


> vanithav said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Thanks for your letter on my post regarding IBM and TCS reference letter. For IBM, if my managers are not active in organisation (I was there 10 years back), can I give any senior person who can endorse? Any idea if they check direct reporting line?
> ...


Hi, can you please tell me how many days IBM took to issue letter post approval. Mine is approved by people manager 1 week back and I haven’t received the letter yet


----------



## sailaja04 (Jul 2, 2019)

vanithav said:


> Hi, can you please tell me how many days IBM took to issue letter post approval. Mine is approved by people manager 1 week back and I haven’t received the letter yet


2 weeks post approval


----------



## vanithav (Aug 10, 2019)

sailaja04 said:


> vanithav said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, can you please tell me how many days IBM took to issue letter post approval. Mine is approved by people manager 1 week back and I haven’t received the letter yet
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Saloni.1 (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi,
Can anyone help me with the procedure to get the reference letter from IBM.
Would be of great help.

Thank you.


----------

